# Gaggia "Coffee" Boiler Issue



## MattBlack (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi there, I have recently picked up a Gaggia Coffee espresso machine which now has a problem. Whenever it is powered up it trips the circuit breaker in my house (which is annoying as no matter how many times she shows me I can't reset the clock on the oven!







).

However, I may have caused this fault, I did a complete strip down and clean up of the machine but foolishly never actually tried the machine out before taking it apart (it was covered in the last owners chip fat and was stinking!) so I don't know if I've been sold a dud or made a mistake in my tear down.

I've narrowed the fault down to the boiler, if you unplug the elements the machine doesn't trip the power. My questions are:

- Is boiler failure like this a known/common fault on these machines?

- Is it possible in the cleaning process of the boiler (it was thick with scale and crud so I did soak the whole thing) I've got water somewhere I shouldn't?

- Does anyone have a link to a wiring diagram? I marked each connector before taking them off and took a photo for reference so I'm confident they are correct but it's worth double checking.

Cheers!

Matt


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Speak to gaggiamanualservice regarding this. The same thing happened to me when I stripped down & cleaned my Gaggia last year.

It sounds like your boiler elements are damp.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

You almost definately got moisture issue. mail me your mobile at [email protected] and i will talk you through it

mark


----------



## MattBlack (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the offer, really appreciated, however it looks like I've sorted it. I gave the boiler a good heat up with a hot air gun and sat it on a radiator for a few days and it seems to be sorted.

Thanks again.

Matt


----------

